# Clen and Type 1 Diabetes



## type1diabetic (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello all, I'm a new member.

I've notice there are a few type one diabetics on this forum and hoped to gain some knowledge from them as well as educate other diabetics.

Currently about to start a clen cycle. My knowledge of clen is that it increases insulin resistance and as a result I have to up my insulin doses to maintain BG levels.

Does this mean that I am less able to burn fat as I have to inject more insulin? As insulin increases the potential to store body fat.

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Id really suggest not using clen if your type 1 diabetes. for the following reasons:

It severely impairs your bodies ability to utilise the artificial insulin we inject, for example id normally take 6iu for 30 carbs on clen youd need to use about 25 iu... And there is no real clear cut method ( this effect was as a result of taking two tablets - 40mcg.

Taking this in to account ask yourself if you are going to be any more efficient at loosing weight unless high blood sugar is your aim?

Introducing clen will just make it harder to maintain a constant controlled bg level which in my opinion will intefere with your fat loss goals. Not to mention the long term damage high blood sugar would cause.

As you up the dose to anything near what healthy people can use (100mcg+) I can't see insulin being any use at all unless you inject by the ml!

Speaking as a type 1 diabetic who tried clen and had a **** day of high blood sugar all day taking ridiculously high doses of insulin ;(


----------



## type1diabetic (Apr 21, 2013)

You have some fair points there.

If a type 1 was able to manage their BG levels whilst on clen, would the extra insulin result in gaining fat? Did you lose weight whilst on clen?

So when it comes to cutting for a type 1, is there anything else you could recommend if clen is a lost cause?


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

type 1 diabetic here, used clen, was uselsess, ****ed up my BG


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2013)

You answered your own question. Clen = high BG = More slin.

More slin = more fat.

Not going to work.

Drop your carb intake right down, but not to keto diet levels, and stay about 500 calories under maintenance. You'll soon drop weight, and your slin requirements will be nothing.

Really easy if you carb count too and have a good ratio, mines like 1:20


----------



## type1diabetic (Apr 21, 2013)

What about T3? How does that effect a type 1 diabetic?


----------



## BigRedSwitch (Apr 12, 2013)

It's great this forum has so many Type-1's looking for similar results! I'm about to start DNP (which looks to be far better for T1's), and will be reporting back next week. Currently doing ECA too - with no issues.

We should keep in touch @type1diabetic, @WallsOfJericho and @Inapsine


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2013)

T3 increases thyroid activity, speeding up metabolism, so you'd burn your carbs faster. I'd probably think that meant a lowering in the dosage of slin.

I use bolus and basal doses, so i'd be looking to lower the bolus ones AND be mindful that you may need to adjust that too to compensate for the T3. But as by how much is just guesswork.


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

I personally am stayin away from t3 as I feel im more at risk of developing thyroid problems, maybe im being stupid! Im just on ECA at the moment and carb cycling.


----------



## voxt (Feb 12, 2014)

I have type 1 Diabetes and I am currently running a Clenbuterol Cycle from Alpha Pharma (Highly potent stuff) and I must say that it havn't affected my diabetes threatment at all. BUT I am feeling alot of side effects. Maybe due to diabetes or maybe due to me being very sensitive to Clen. Anyway I'm taking same amount of insulin as usual.. Or accually less since i'm on a strict diet. Taking about 15 lantus each night and a total of 10-12 novo rapid spread out over meals of the day. My BG is just as easy/hard to control as usual. My hba1c is about 6.5.

I have also been on Proscar, GH, CJC 1295, IGF-1, Letrozole and Melanotan and I can say that none of them affected my diabetes treatment. As a diabetic and reading alot about this and that messing with our insulin levels I can say that its all bull****. Nothing really messes with the insulin levels and resistance, except from exercise and I'm always exercising and on a low carb diet..


----------

